# bear camp/2009



## chucker (Sep 7, 2009)

back from bear/camp/2009. this is not the biggest bear of my hunts but the smallest .. took this boar at 20 yards at 8:05 pm on the 4th of sept. weighed in at 140 and field dressed at 105. great eating when the sausage is done!!


----------



## deeker (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks great!!! How old was he???

Pics (cell phone, sorry) of a sow and a cub in the distance here in Utah.

Momma bear.







And boo boo.


----------



## chucker (Sep 7, 2009)

figuring it at 2 years old. it has a large head and ears but small body ? possible 3 yo with the size of the teeth..... there is a slite black stripe on the muzzel so not even close to 4 yo..


----------

